# non giochi mai / Mai giochi -- [Position de « mai »]



## chambers

Bonjour, 

Dans le cadre d'en exo, j'ai été amené à traduire des phrases en Italien et je vois des différences que je ne comprends pas.
Vous verrez les exemples ci-dessous.

Dans mon cours, on a toujours vu la structure non + verbe + mai (ex: Noi *non *viaggiamo *mai* in inverno ).

Je suis débutant en italien, et j'en suis qu'à mon 3ème cours. Aussi, mes questions vous sembleront sans doute bêtes ; - )  

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.

Exemple 1 :

[Phrase à traduire ] : L'employé n'est jamais très disponible.

[ Ma traduction] : L'impiegato non è mai molto disponibile.

[ Le corrigé ] : L'impiegato mai è molto disponibile    *( Pourquoi la négation "non" a disparu ? ! )*

Exemple 2 :

[Phrase à traduire ] : Tu ne joue jamais au tennis.

[ Ma traduction] : Non giochi mai a tennis.

[ Le corrigé ] : Mai giochi a tennis.             *( Pourquoi la négation "non" a disparu ? ! De plus, "mai" en tête de phrase me donne l'impression qu'on insiste)*


Exemple 3 :

[Phrase à traduire ] : Les enfants de ce quartier ne jouent jamais dehors.

[ Ma traduction] : I bambini di questo quartiere non giocano mai fuori.

[ Le corrigé ] : I bambini di questo quartiere mai sono fuori a giocare.    *( Pourquoi la négation "non" a disparu ? ! De plus, on ne cherche plus à conjuguer le verbe "giocare")*


Exemple 4 :

[Phrase à traduire ] : Mon travail n'est jamais ennuyeux.

[ Ma traduction] : Il mio lavoro non è mai noioso.

[ Le corrigé ] : Mai il mio lavoro  è noioso.      *( Pourquoi la négation "non" a disparu ? ! De plus, "mai" en tête de phrase me donne l'impression qu'on insiste)*


----------



## matoupaschat

Bonjour Chambers,
Mai se suffit à lui même quand il est avant le verbe, et même avant l'auxiliaire, mais il a besoin de la négation non s'il est après.
Non sono mai andato in Cina = Mai sono andato in Cina (la première forme me semble la plus courante). Et c'est exact que l'antéposition tend à insister, mais cela dépend aussi du contexte.
Il faut se méfier de ce qu'enseignent les méthodes de langue, il y a parfois des perles .


----------



## chambers

matoupaschat said:


> Bonjour Chambers,
> Mai se suffit à lui même quand il est avant le verbe, et même avant l'auxiliaire, mais il a besoin de la négation non s'il est après.
> Non sono mai andato in Cina = Mai sono andato in Cina (la première forme me semble la plus courante). Et c'est exact que l'antéposition tend à insister, mais cela dépend aussi du contexte.
> Il faut se méfier de ce qu'enseignent les méthodes de langue, il y a parfois des perles .



Merci beaucoup pour ta réponse. Je n'ai même pas ton explication dans mon cours. Il faut que je me trouve un livre de grammaire plus complet.

En ce qui concerne l'exemple 3, sais-tu pourquoi dans le corrigé il propose une traduction différente au niveau de la structure. En effet, "giocare" se retrouve à la fin et ils utilisent le verbe "sonno".

Est-ce que ma proposition de traduction est fausse ou encore moins courante.

Grazie ! ; - )


----------



## matoupaschat

Très simple: toi tu as traduit la phrase qu'ils te demandaient de traduire, eux ils ont traduit "les enfants de ce quartiers ne sont jamais dehors *à* jouer" (sono = essere 3° p. pl.). Donc, eux, ils trichent et toi, tu as raison .
Qu'est-ce que tu utilises comme cours ?


----------



## chambers

matoupaschat said:


> Très simple: toi tu as traduit la phrase qu'ils te demandaient de traduire, eux ils ont traduit "les enfants de ce quartiers ne sont jamais dehors *à* jouer" (sono = essere 3° p. pl.). Donc, eux, ils trichent et toi, tu as raison .
> Qu'est-ce que tu utilises comme cours ?



J'utilise un livre anglais édité par Mc Graw Hill de la collection "practice makes perfect". Le titre du livre est "Italian Sentence Builder".

L'idée de ce livre est d'aider le lecteur à rédiger en italien sachant que notre connaissance grammaticale de base est encore limitée.

Les explications sont en anglais. ; - )


----------



## matoupaschat

Dans ce cas, pas de commentaire, je me déclare incompétent !
Sur ce, c'est quand tu veux...
@ +
Matou


----------



## simenon

Quand "mai" précède le verbe il ne faut pas le "non". Mais dans tous tes exemples les phrases avec le "mai" au début (celles du corrigé) sont incorrectes (personne ne dirait pas comme ça). Les traductions exactes sont les tiennes: L'impiegato non è mai molto disponibile; Non giochi mai a tennis; I bambini di questo quartiere non giocano mai fuori; Il mio lavoro non è mai noioso.
En quelques cas (mais pas ceux-ci) on peut mettre le "mai" au début de la phrase (pour lui donner plus d'importance) mais ce n'est pas la normalité. On peut dire par exemple: Mai e poi mai verrò a cinema con te. Ou: Mai ho fatto una simile idiozia. (Mais il serait beaucoup plus normal de dire: Non ho mai fatto una simile idiozia).
L'espressione "sono fuori a giocare" con il "mai" è assurda, parce que on dit "sono fuori a giocare" pour dire que maintenant il sont déhor à jouer. Pour dire il ne jouent jamais déhors on dirait: "Non giocano mai fuori" ou "Non VANNO mai a giocare fuori" (mais ce serait un peu différent, exactement comme en français)
Se vuoi un consiglio, cambia libro.


----------



## matoupaschat

simenon said:


> Se vuoi un consiglio, cambia libro.


  Je n'osais pas vraiment le dire . 
J'ai un souvenir ému de choses enseignées dans plusieurs méthodes d'italien. Rétrospectivement, j'en pleure encore de rire, mais le gros problème est que le plus souvent on ne s'en rend pas compte avant d'avoir pris de très mauvaises habitudes.


----------



## chambers

Merci Simenon pour tes réponses et de me confirmer mes doutes sur les réponses du corrigés. Je vais donc aussi travailler sur d'autres manuels comme tu me le conseilles. Je suis malgré tout déçu car ce livre a été conçu par une enseignante italienne.


----------



## simenon

Salut, Matou. De rien, Chambers. Je t'assure qu'aucun italien ne prononcerait ces phrases, donc soit l'enseignante en question est seulement d'origine italienne (origine lointaine), soit elle a confié une partie du travail à des collaborateurs.


----------



## matoupaschat

J'ai jeté un coup d'oeil sur ce livre (aperçu disponible *ICI*). Il n'est pas vraiment mauvais mais il est clairement conçu pour des anglophones qui veulent apprendre à parler l'italien le plus vite possible. Cela explique que _mai_ soit utilisé seul pour remplacer directement _never_ (un italien de bonne volonté comprendra toujours, même en haussant les sourcils) et qu'il y manque beaucoup d'explication grammaticales. 
Je ne saurais pas vraiment conseiller une méthode d'italien, mais ce site peut être utile : http://www.oneworlditaliano.com/francais/italien/grammaire-italienne.htm


----------



## mya78

simenon said:


> Je t'assure qu'aucun italien ne prononcerait ces phrases



Absolument d'accord.
Salut à tous
Silvia


----------



## dôghen

> Quand "mai" précède le verbe il ne faut pas le "non". Mais dans tous tes exemples les phrases avec le "mai" au début (celles du corrigé) sont incorrectes (personne ne dirait pas comme ça). Les traductions exactes sont les tiennes: L'impiegato non è mai molto disponibile; Non giochi mai a tennis; I bambini di questo quartiere non giocano mai fuori; Il mio lavoro non è mai noioso.



Oui chambers
si tu as besoin d'une autre confirmation, je m'ajoute à la liste. Simenon a absolument raison. Ciao


----------



## ermannoitaly

Buona sera
Si potrebbe citare anche  un'espressione molto sintetica e abbastanza comune come:
 - Mai dire mai! 
Saluti


----------

